# I want to make my water crystal clear!!!



## dannyw711 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 90 gallon malawi tank. I have two plecos and malawi fish in the tank. I use a eheim pro 3 and a marineland made for 50 gallons that i took out all the bio media and put only machanical in. I did this because the eheim has a ton of bio filtration and not a lot of mechanical.
My water still has a lot of particles in it and isnt crystal clear.

Does anyone know how to make it crystal clear?

Thanks
Danny :fish:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

First of all you will need to re-organize the eheim pro 3. Get the water to go through some mechanical filter and then the rest should be bio-filtration.

Other options are to either fill it with scouring pad like I did to my 55gallon or (like some other people on here suggested) fill it up with filter floss.

Work some aquarium plants or terrestrial plants into the system too. That should do the trick.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

How long has the tank been up and running? Can you tell where the particles are coming from? Is it bits of food? Do they show up after feeding time? In my tank, for about an hour after feeding, there are lots of particles floating around. After the food is consumed, my fish love to poke around in the substrate looking for leftovers and that always kicks up debris. After about an hour, it all settles back or gets filtered and the water goes back to invisible.


----------



## dannyw711 (Jan 27, 2010)

its hard to tell its a mix of food poop and sand, i have had the tank for 4 months


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Feed less :thumb: . Once a day for about a min or less.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Try using a sponge filter, the larger the better.

You can't really "re-organize" a ProIII. I have a 2080, the water goes thru the mech filter first than the bio and lastly the polish. They are very easy to maintain and you can swap out the polish filter easily to clear up the water collumn. A trick you can do to get the ProIII to have less bypass is to stuff some filter material around the trays and the side of the can forcing all the filtered water thru the polish pad. :thumb:

I use a 100 micron sock and the water is crystal clear. Even a 200 micron sock gives an extremely clear water collumn though not crystal clear.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

Use a power head connected to a sponge all particles will be gone :thumb:







I recommend lustar hydro sponge .These filters come with adapters to fit many powerheads. The filters come in 1, 2 or 3 which defines the coarse of the sponge for mechanical or biological.
I used other filters but the food particles work there way into the powerhead which is no good. This brand i got the max 3 version which is a real fine filter and wont let the food particles pass through into the powerhead .
Only thing wrong going that way, that it reduces the flow of the powerhead which I solved,by getting a more powerful powerhead. :dancing: Now there are absolutely no particles anymore :wink:


----------



## Airgekko (May 26, 2004)

Putting Purigen in your canisters will also "polish" the water


----------

